# She gives him an injection



## macta123

How do you say:

 She gives him an injection. (Medical)

 OR She injects him.


----------



## Abu Bishr

Afrikaans:

Sy gee (vir) hom 'n inspuiting.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Swedish: 

*Hon ger honom en injektion.* 

Romanian: 

*Ea îi face o injectie.* 

 robbie


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
彼女は彼に注射を打った。
kanojo-wa kare-ni chūsha-o utta.
she-TOPIC kare-DATIVE infection-ACC shoot[PAST]

Usually, however, kanojo and kare tend to be repleced by actual names.


----------



## Lykurg

German:
Sie gibt ihm eine Spritze.


----------



## betulina

In Catalan: *
(Ella) li dóna una injecció.

*
In Spanish:
*(Ella) le pone una inyección.*


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese

_She gives him an injection:_
*Ela dá-lhe/lhe dá uma injecção/injeção.*
or
*Ela dá uma injecção/injeção a ele.*

_She injects him:_
*Ela injecta-o/o injeta.*

The right hand alternatives are in Brazilian Portuguese.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish: *
Ona iğne yapıyor. (Present Continuous)
Ona iğne yapar. (Simple Present)

Note that even if we talk about simple present time, it's still perfectly OK to say *"Ona iğne yapıyor." *
This is an example for "kip kayması" in Turkish linguistics.

Also, since the verb "yapıyor" and "yapar" already point out that injection is given by a third singular person, we don't need to indicate the pronoun, "o" _(However we have to indicate *ona* which means *him*)_

Still, it would be gramatically correct if you say: "O, ona iğne yapıyor." as well as "O, ona iğne yapar."


----------



## panjabigator

Panjabi:  oh enu tikkaa lagau.ndii hai

The Hindi word for injection is escaping me now...I'll repost it later.
Macta, Aap malayalam me.n kyaa kahe.nge?  Aur by the way, aap ka swaagat hai..dubaaraa...kuch dinon se aap dikhaaii nahii.n de rahe the!


----------



## linguist786

@ panjabigator: A thread on "Injection" was done before, coincidentally by macta123 herself 

So the Hindi would be:

Woh unko su-ee detee hain.

(or would you say "lagaatee hain" or something?)


----------



## Thomas1

In Polish:
Ona daje mu zastrzyk.
and
Ona robi mu zastrzyk.

In French
Elle lui fait une injection.
and
Elle lui injetione.
I'm not sure about the complements so if someone coud correct me or confirm that it's right.


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:
			
		

> @ panjabigator: A thread on "Injection" was done before, coincidentally by macta123 herself
> 
> So the Hindi would be:
> 
> Woh unko su-ee detee hain.
> 
> (or would you say "lagaatee hain" or something?)



Oh thats right!  /suii/ means needle for both stitching and injections.  

Hindi:  /vah unko suii lagaatii hai.n/


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Oh thats right! /suii/ means needle for both stitching and injections.
> 
> Hindi: /vah unko suii lagaatii hai.n/


So it's lagaatii then  By the way I wouldn't say "vah" - but "woh"/"voh". Just to give it in Hindi script:

वो उनको सूई लगाती है
(Wo unko suee lagaatii hai)

edit: might as well give it in Urdu:

وہ ان كو سوئ لغاتى ہے
(Wo unko suee lagaatii hai)


----------



## optimistique

Abu Bishr said:
			
		

> Afrikaans:
> 
> Sy gee (vir) hom 'n inspuiting.



In Dutch it's practically the same:

*Zij geeft hem een spuit.*

or if you would want to sound more scientific (in other words, use latin words) you could say:

*Zij geeft hem een injectie*.

The litteral Dutch translation of 'she injects him' is not possible, unless you add an object (_what does she inject him?_).  In Dutch the verb *'injecteren'* (to inject) needs an object.


----------



## skatoulitsa

Greek: του κάνει ένεση

I have to say though, I'm puzzled as to why anyone would be interested in knowing this particular phrase in all languages...


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:
			
		

> So it's lagaatii then  By the way I wouldn't say "vah" - but "woh"/"voh". Just to give it in Hindi script:
> 
> वो उनको सूई लगाती है
> (Wo unko suee lagaatii hai)
> 
> edit: might as well give it in Urdu:
> 
> وہ ان كو سوئ لغاتى ہے
> (Wo unko suee lagaatii hai)



Not to get off topic here, but /woh/ and /voh/ are incorrect in standard written Hindi.  The whole world (including myself) may say /vo/ but it is to be written as /vah/.  In the news, you will never hear a news broadcaster say /vo/.  I can back this up with Snell's Teach Yourself Hindi if you need to see more info.  In Urdu, the standards are /ye/ and /vo/, but Hindi is different.  Singular: /yah/ and /vah/. Plural: /ye/ and /ve/.  Still, this is not employed much colloquially.  So if this were being written for a sign (which it isn't) it would be /vah unko suii lagaatii hai.n/.


----------



## linguist786

Thomas1 said:
			
		

> In French
> Elle lui fait une injection.
> and
> Elle lui injetione.
> I'm not sure about the complements so if someone coud correct me or confirm that it's right.


The second one makes no sense at all.. the first one is right though 

Look at the third paragraph (second sentence) of this


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Not to get off topic here, but /woh/ and /voh/ are incorrect in standard written Hindi.


In standard written Hindi? But Hindi is written using the Devanagari script 


			
				panjabigator said:
			
		

> The whole world (including myself) may say /vo/ but it is to be written as /vah/.


But why though? In Hindi, it is written: वो which in Roman letters transcribes to "Wo" or "Vo".. 


			
				panjabigator said:
			
		

> In the news, you will never hear a news broadcaster say /vo/. I can back this up with Snell's Teach Yourself Hindi if you need to see more info.


You're joking, right? I don't mean to sound like an ass lol, but "vah" sounds incredibly funny to me, almost a "punjabification"! 


			
				panjabigator said:
			
		

> So if this were being written for a sign (which it isn't) it would be /vah unko suii lagaatii hai.n/.


Well if it was written on a sign, it would be done so using the Devanagari script


----------



## Just one more question...

In Finnish you could say, for example: "Hän pistää häntä ruiskeella"


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Ona mu daje injekciju. (Она му даје инјекцију.)


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:
			
		

> In standard written Hindi? But Hindi is written using the Devanagari script  But why though? In Hindi, it is written: वो which in Roman letters transcribes to "Wo" or "Vo".. You're joking, right? I don't mean to sound like an ass lol, but "vah" sounds incredibly funny to me, almost a "punjabification"!  Well if it was written on a sign, it would be done so using the Devanagari script


Lol, it was hard for me to stomach when I took my first course in Hindi, but alas it is true. Colloquial Hindi (the kind you and I speak normally) may be what it is, but when it is written and spoken formally, वह is the standard. No joke. Googling वो will get you 165000 hits, but वह gets 288,000.  

I have my copy of Rupert Snells Teach Yourself Hindi and I will site the paragraph for you.  The following quote comes from pg 105, section 8.6 on _Some Colloquial uses and Pronunciation Reninders._  Mods, I hope that by citing this paragraph, I am not violating any copyright rules.  If I am, please let me know.



> By now, you are well used to the pronouns यह and वह as singular, and ye and ve as plural. But out there in he real world, this clearcut distinction of number is not always honoured: यह and वह can both appear as plurals, even though this is not a standard grammatical use. Likewise, *many peoples pronounciation of यह will convince you that they're actually saying ये. Remember also that वह is usually pronounced as if spelt वो- and a few Hindi Speakers (perhaps influenced by Urdu, where **वो **is the standard form for both singular and plural) even adopt this form in writing.*


The bolded part is what I felt was important.


----------



## panjabigator

> I don't mean to sound like an ass lol, but "vah" sounds incredibly funny to me, almost a "punjabification"!



Nope you ain't sounding like an ass. वह  is hardly a Panjabification though.  In Panjabi, वह  becomes ਓਹ.


----------



## linguist786

Ahh.. well that clears everything up then! It was my mistake that I thought "Wo" (or "vah" ) was spelt phonetically!

Thanks a million panjabigator... and sorry for the complication.


----------



## Aoyama

Elle lui fait une piqûre , in french (not injection).


----------



## AkErBeLtZ

Berak xiringada bat jartzen dio, in Basque.
You can also say "berak injekzio bat jartzen dio"


----------



## Bienvenidos

*Ú úra injecshun mítah. 
*
This can cause confusion though, so to clarify:

*Ú dukhtur injecshun burish mítah. 
*(That girl gives an injection to him). 

In Eastern Persian, the English word is borrowed (injecshun)


----------



## Nunty

In Hebrew:
She gives him an injection: היא נותנות לו זריקה (hee notenet lo zrika)
She injects him: היא מזריקה לו (hee mazrika lo)


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Tinunduan/Tinurukan niya siya.


----------



## Encolpius

*magyar *

*Ad neki egy injekciót.* [ad (s)he gives + neki him + egy a(n) + injekció accusative of injection]


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Ona mu dává injekci. - She is giving him injection.
Ona mu píchá injekci. - She is prickling him injection.


----------

